# Mixing components - SRAM and Shimano - will it work?



## drabina (Sep 4, 2014)

I am trying to convert my kid's bikes to 1x10 systems (from 3x9 and 3x8). With budget restrictions, I am sourcing used or inexpensive parts which do not always match. Could somebody take a look at my two setups and let me know if they are going to work?

Setup 1:
Sram GX (or X5) 10 speed shifter
Sram X7 10 speed rear derailleur
Shimano 10 speed 11-36T cassette
Shimano Deore HG54 10 speed chain
not sure about the crankset yet but I have 10 speed 32T chainring (from SRAM Truvativ single crankset)

Setup 2
Shimano XT 10 speed rear derailleur
Shimano ZEE M640 10 speed shifter
Shimano 10 speed 11-36 cassette
Raceface crankset with 32T 10 speed chainring
Shimano Deore HG54 10 speed chain

I do not have the chains and shifters yet. Also, I do not have the crankset for the Setup #1.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

They will both work. The critical parts to match speeds are the shifter and derailleur. They only need to match the brand and number of speeds. There are some very specific combos with differing brands that might work, but it's a lot easier to just stay within brand on that regard.

Chains and cassettes mostly just need to match number of speeds (above 10spd, you need to pay more attention to freehub body interface). Cranks (and chainrings) are even more flexible than that if you're only going to set up as a 1x.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

The crankset has to have the same specs as your current bike's crankset: bottom bracket, arm length, Q factor. Brand doesnt matter but you cant just buy any crankset.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

idividebyzero said:


> The crankset has to have the same specs as your current bike's crankset: bottom bracket, arm length, Q factor. Brand doesnt matter but you cant just buy any crankset.


So yeah, the bb absolutely has to fit BOTH the frame and the crankset. That's clear.

Arm length can be somewhat fungible. Depends on how well the bikes fit the kids now, how fast they're growing, and so on. Same length might be best, but so might 5mm longer or shorter.

Q factor is probably less of a deal than any of the others. So long as the arms clear the chainstays. Now you want to make sure you don't put road cranks on a mtb, or buy a fatbike crank, or whatever, but those are extremes.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ That's not quite right (two posts up). The crank needs to work with the frame but there are many variations that will without being the same. There will be different BBs that fit the frame but different crank spindles. Crank arm length can pretty much be anything. The only Q factor limitation is the crank fitting the bb and the arms not hitting the chainstays.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

if the goal is to mess up the fit of your bike and pedal clearance to save $0 then by all means get a different crank arm length than whats on there now, if theres no reason to change it then dont


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Might the goal be to improve it?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

idividebyzero said:


> if the goal is to mess up the fit of your bike and pedal clearance to save $0 then by all means get a different crank arm length than whats on there now, if theres no reason to change it then dont


except that wasn't the question. The question was about whether it would function. Not about fit.

While fit is relevant, it's an issue that expands on OP's question. Your original answer made it sound like it won't actually function if it changes the fit. That's not the case. It'll still work. Whether it will work for the rider is a different question and you could have phrased your response better to reflect that.


----------



## drabina (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know about the fit so I am keeping the crank length the same. BB will definitely fit the frame. I was mostly concerned about the SRAM/Shimano mix and match between the shifter/mech and cassette/chain.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Shimano chains will work with SRAM cassettes, but will not shift as good as if it was shimano/shimano SRAM/SRAM.
REason is, Shimano chains use the pins to grab the ramp on the cassette to shift and sram uses the chain plates, which are ramped to grab the cogs.
If you're goin GX why not go 1x with a 42 T cogset?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

wickerman1 said:


> Shimano chains will work with SRAM cassettes, but will not shift as good as if it was shimano/shimano SRAM/SRAM.
> REason is, Shimano chains use the pins to grab the ramp on the cassette to shift and sram uses the chain plates, which are ramped to grab the cogs.
> If you're goin GX why not go 1x with a 42 T cogset?


I have never had issues mixing a sram chain w/ shimano cassette or otherwise. Currently using a sram chain on a sunrace cassette. Shifting is not really any different than the previous kmc chain on the same cassette.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------

